# improvement ? :)



## Frankiee (Jun 28, 2010)

hey so from my last post to this one i belive there a insane amount of improvement. Please critque  andyes for my flat work my stirrups are still to short cause im still jumping so ya let me know what you think


----------



## Frankiee (Jun 28, 2010)

So let me know what you guys think


----------



## Levade (Apr 13, 2011)

You look a little tense, almost like you're trying too hard! I know in America they like you to curve your back and stick your bum out, but over here our jumping position is a lot less stylised!

I would advise you to relax and go with the horse over the jump  To me it looks as if you are holding your back too rigid, in the cantering picture as well. Relax your shoulders, worry less about your position and more about your balance! Also ideally would like to see a bit more bend in your knees - for jumps of that height you barely need your bum out the saddle, perhaps your stirrups could go up a hole 

You have a lovely horse, and you're a nice rider  Just worry less about how your position looks, it will all come naturally  Are you planning on taking him show jumping? I think he'd enjoy it!


----------



## Frankiee (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks  ya i always think for my horse lol Bad habit ! and were new eventer's so ya  He really loves jumping


----------



## Frankiee (Jun 28, 2010)

does anyone else have any critique i would sure appreciate it


----------



## Levade (Apr 13, 2011)

Oh it also might be worth using a running martingale for jumping


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

On the flat, while it does look a little forced, your position looks great. I'm aiming for the same thing right now and doubt my pics look as good. The jumping pics show improvement too, but I can't quite figure out what doesn't look quite right. Your leg has no angle to it, no bend in the knee. Since your legs are very similar to mine, I'm thinking your stirrups just need to come up a hole or two for jumping. You look like your doing your best to wait for your horse to jump. Overall great improvement I'd say! Hopefully more experienced riders will ring in.


----------



## anrz (Dec 21, 2008)

Would like to add that arching your back/sticking your bum out is not desirable in America, either. Your back should be flat or natural according to your build.
Frankiee, your release looks much better! Your heels are down in almost all the pictures, but it looks like your leg is still slipping back a hair over fences.
You look like you are trying too hard to keep your position perfect- try to relax into it and allow yourself to move with your horse. Overall you look like you have made a lot of progress, great job with that!


----------



## WoodvillePark (Jan 12, 2011)

WELL DONE!!! I see you have listened to us and gone and tried it out! I can see a huge improvement!!


----------



## Frankiee (Jun 28, 2010)

Thank you  Im hoping to improve again next week  hehe 
Thank again ya i was working really hard to keep a good position and i see whtat you mean it just makes me look funny


----------



## JamieLeighx (Nov 27, 2010)

Just chill  i really cant add anything cuz im still trying to persuade myself to jump my horse lol i dont want to fall off :l
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Frankiee (Jun 28, 2010)

haha thanks  ya i really need to chill like you said


----------



## JamieLeighx (Nov 27, 2010)

I really think yous are improving  do you take lessons or anything? I jumped my horse today finallt LOL your horse has a very unique way of jumping :L what camera do you have?


----------



## Frankiee (Jun 28, 2010)

ya I do take lessons  and my coach is super amazing so im not worried  
And that super great !!!!!!!! Good job 
Ya Chase is pretty special lol he just loves jumping !  I have to work on his position a little hehe


----------



## Janasse (Nov 22, 2008)

I agree with the other posts. Big thing that pops out to me is Relax!!! You look great though!!


----------



## Frankiee (Jun 28, 2010)

Thank you  ya i really do and i really started to  so im very happy haha


----------



## Tamibunny (Jan 14, 2011)

Nice job Frankie, I can tell noticable improvment with your release. Your not touching his ears this time. lol. Keep up the good work. I still think you could lengthen your reins a few inches, especially on the flat. I'd like to see him stretch out and find the contact instead of staying all compacted.


----------



## Adonai Acres Ronaldo (Oct 7, 2010)

Im not much of a jumping expert soooo i wont comment on that  but just relax and move with the horse. Also on the flat give him a little more rein so that you can acheive the straight line from your elbow threw to the horses mouth easier  hope this helped. Keep up the great work


----------



## Frankiee (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks guys  ya i need to give more with him on the flat its cause he likes to go fast so i hold him back with my rein but its not the right way to do it and its no excuse. So ill defently give him hi head next time and let him figure it out for himself


----------



## Tamibunny (Jan 14, 2011)

Frankiee said:


> Thanks guys  ya i need to give more with him on the flat its cause he likes to go fast so i hold him back with my rein but its not the right way to do it and its no excuse. So ill defently give him hi head next time and let him figure it out for himself


Another thought for you,

If you think hes going to be pulling, a good thing to work on with him will be your half halts. It'll help tremendously.


----------



## Frankiee (Jun 28, 2010)

okai awesome thanks  ill do that next time. i ride hopefuly tonight  so when ever i feel him start to pull i just have halt him ?


----------



## JamieLeighx (Nov 27, 2010)

you should put more pics up  you are improving really well x
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Frankiee (Jun 28, 2010)

haha okai ill try to get some this week  illl defently keep it updated tho  And thanks


----------



## Adonai Acres Ronaldo (Oct 7, 2010)

Totally agree with the half halts. It will definately help.


----------



## Jessskater (Mar 16, 2011)

I think it looks great. I'm jealous of your saddle pad, I love lime green


----------



## Frankiee (Jun 28, 2010)

haha thanks  same so is my horse ;P

So I went riding yesterday ! Had the ride of my life again! i seem to be getting more and more of those i love it 

Anyways  we didnt take anypictures pretty upset about that but still so we started off with flat and he was a dream to ride and my position was good and i puched him into the bit and as soon as he pulled i half halted him like you guys said it really help it was awesome !!!! Than we jumped a little just combenations and gymnastics exercises to get Chases and my position better and my coach said we road all of the tricky combanation perfectly  the only thing i needed to do before the jumps is to make shure he had a nice small upright canter  

Im so happy ill try to get pics next time for shure  Thanks


----------

